# Canada PR - Need Advice



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi,
I'm seriously thinking to move Canada (If possible )


Age : 38
Job : IT(Software Engineer) (12 years)
Edu : Bsc in MIS (8 yrs exp aftr gratuation)
Ielts7.7.7.7) 

Wife : house wife
Note: Wife's sister has Canada PR.

Am I Eligible ? 

I need 100% sure based answers ? Pls pls help


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

Where's our experts ??????


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

To determine your eligibility read the following which has all information required for immigration to Canada. 
https://www.canada.ca/en/immigration-refugees-citizenship/services/application.html


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Thisath said:


> Where's our experts ??????


You made your original post at 1:18am (my local time) and made the post above demanding answers at 1:33am???

Wind your neck in and learn to be patient, we are not here to jump at your demands.


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

colchar said:


> You made your original post at 1:18am (my local time) and made the post above demanding answers at 1:33am???
> 
> Wind your neck in and learn to be patient, we are not here to jump at your demands.


Now its ur time Mr.colchar, please dont say go for point test. I need ur expert openion and recommendations


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to read the link I provided you earlier. With doing this it will engender questions that you can then forward to us. We have no way of knowing what you do or do not know about the process. You certainly need to find your CRS number.


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

New deadline to complete your permanent resident application
The deadline to submit your application for permanent residence is now 60 days.

If you were invited to apply before June 26, 2018, you still have 90 days to complete your application.
If you’re invited to apply after June 26, 2018, you’ll have 60 days to complete your application

There is a note what is this , the given date has passed already


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Thisath said:


> New deadline to complete your permanent resident application
> The deadline to submit your application for permanent residence is now 60 days.
> 
> If you were invited to apply before June 26, 2018, you still have 90 days to complete your application.
> ...


You cannot just apply to come to Canada just because you want to come and ~>boom<~ you're in... there is a process that you need to undertake in order to receive an invitation to apply and not everyone who _wants_ to come to Canada will be granted a visa.

You have to have a high enough CRS score to receive an Invitation to Apply to come to Canada.

You need to create an Express Entry profile to determine your CRS score.

You do not even have an Express Entry profile, so you don't need to worry about that notice that you saw on the Government of Canada website. 

Please read the link that Auld Yin provided .


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Thisath said:


> Now its ur time Mr.colchar, please dont say go for point test. I need ur expert openion and recommendations



You want a recommendation? Go read the GoC website and learn something about the process before making demands of people here.


----------



## Thisath (Sep 11, 2010)

I have already gone through that, but I have some thing to clear 
#1 my spouse’s sister is holding a PR, but the main applicant is me not my spouse. Pls explain.
# I got result as eligible, that mean 99.9% possibility to get PR. Is it.?
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Thisath said:


> I have already gone through that, but I have some thing to clear
> #1 my spouse’s sister is holding a PR, but the main applicant is me not my spouse. Pls explain.
> # I got result as eligible, that mean 99.9% possibility to get PR. Is it.?
> Thanks


You are not making a great deal of sense. How, if you’re the main applicant could your sister-in-law possibly become a PR of Canada? So now you explain!
What was your CRS if you maintain you’re eligible? And if you are it doesn’t automatically mean you will receive an ITA.


----------

